# Συναισθήματα από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά



## Georgios (May 8, 2013)

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Αυτό είναι το δεύτερο νήμα που ξεκινώ στο forum. To πρώτο μπορείτε να το βρείτε ΕΔΩ και αφορά το όνομα της Μη Βίας. Ο λόγος που ξεκινώ αυτά τα νήματα είναι ότι έχω μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο περί Μη Βίαιης Επικοινωνίας, το οποίο σύντομα ελπίζω θα εκδοθεί. Υπάρχουν όμως διάφορα γλωσσολογικά ζητήματα σχετικά και θα ήθελα να τα εκθέσω στο forum, για να τα δούνε και άνθρωποι που είναι ειδικοί πάνω στο θέμα. 
Σε αυτό το νήμα εκθέτω συγκεκριμένες λέξεις, των οποίων η μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά με έχει δυσκολέψει. Σε ένα άλλο νήμα θα παραθέσω ολόκληρη την ελληνική λίστα συναισθημάτων που έχω φτιάξει, ώστε να σχολιαστεί. 
Ας αρχίσουμε από το πιο τρανταχτό παράδειγμα που είναι το frustration. Οι ψυχολόγοι το μεταφράζουν ως “ματαίωση”, αλλά η λέξη αυτή στην καθομιλουμένη δεν είναι και πολύ γνωστή κατά την άποψή μου. Για το βιβλίο που μετέφρασα είναι απαραίτητο οι λέξεις που περιγράφουν συναισθήματα να είναι ζωντανές για το ευρύ κοινό, να χτυπάνε “κουμπιά” δηλαδή μέσα μας, και όχι να είναι ακαδημαϊκές περιγραφές μιας συναισθηματικής κατάστασης. 
Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα το βιβλίο της Anna Wierzbicka , Emotions Across Languages and Cultures: 
Diversity and Universals (παραθέτω το σχετικό χωρίο ΕΔΩ για να μην μεγαλώσει περισσότερο η ήδη εκτενής ανάρτησή μου, κοιτάξτε το τελευταίο σχόλιο στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας) . Εκεί αναφέρει ότι το frustration είναι λέξη που προέρχεται από την αγγλική γλώσσα και είναι φυσικό, γιατί στη βιομηχανοποιημένη κοινωνία της Αγγλίας (ή των αγγλοσαξονικών χωρών αν θέλετε) οι άνθρωποι είχαν προσωπικούς στόχους και όταν αυτοί παρακωλύονταν, ένιωθαν frustration. Σε άλλες κουλτούρες, πχ ανατολικές, ίσως τέτοια κατάσταση δεν βιωνόταν παλιά. 
Πέρα από την εύρεση της κατάλληλης λέξης για τη μετάφραση, θεωρώ σημαντικό έλλειμμα το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη στα ελληνικά. Πιστεύω ότι τη συναισθηματική κατάσταση που περιγράφει το frustration, τη βιώνουμε και στην Ελλάδα και, αν υπήρχε μια κατάλληλη λέξη (ειδικά αν είχε και την ηχητική δύναμη του frustration) θα μας βοηθούσε να εκφράσουμε αυτή τη συναισθηματική κατάσταση. Επίσης, η ύπαρξη μιας λέξης που περιγράφει ένα συναίσθημα δηλώνει ότι κάποιος έχει και το “κοινωνικό δικαίωμα” να το νιώσει. Δείχνει δηλαδή ότι αυτό είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο και δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα ή κάτι το εξωγήινο να το νιώθει κανείς. Αν όμως δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη λέξη να εκφραστεί το συναίσθημα, τότε συχνά τα συναισθήματα παγιδεύονται μέσα μας σε μία μορφή συναισθηματικής δυσκοιλιότητας και μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη (και μερικές φορές μας δηλητηριάζουν κιόλας).
Ποια λέξη ή φράση λοιπόν θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να εκφράσει το frustration;

Δύο άλλα παραδείγματα είναι το overwhelmed και το empathise. 
Το I feel overwhelmed ανάλογα με την περίπτωση θα το μετέφραζα κατακλύζομαι, καταβάλλομαι, πελαγώνω και ίσως και κάποια άλλα. Δεν ξέρω όμως μια συγκεκριμένη λέξη που να το περιγράφει. 
Το empathise with είναι το ρήμα που αντιστοιχεί στο empathy, που στα ελληνικά μεταφράζεται ενσυναίσθηση και καμιά φορά εμβίωση. Πώς όμως μεταφράζουμε το empathise;
“Ενσυναισθάνομαι”; Μήπως είναι λίγο μακρόσυρτη και δύσκολη στην προφορά λέξη για να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην πράξη;
“Δίνω ενσυναίσθηση”; Είναι όμως η ενσυναίσθηση κάτι που “δίνεται”;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθεια και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα με την τόσο μακροσκελή ανάρτησή μου. 
Με εκτίμηση, 
Γιώργος Τσιτσιρίγκος


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2013)

Georgios said:


> Ποια λέξη ή φράση λοιπόν θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να εκφράσει το frustration;


Νιώθω απογοήτευση/νιώθω απογοητευμένος, νιώθω ακυρωμένος, νιώθω αποτυχημένος - ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο τώρα.



Georgios said:


> Το I feel overwhelmed ανάλογα με την περίπτωση θα το μετέφραζα κατακλύζομαι, καταβάλλομαι, πελαγώνω και ίσως και κάποια άλλα.


Το είπες και μόνος σου, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Μεταφράζω σημαίνει βρίσκω την κατάλληλη λέξη/έκφραση για κάθε περίπτωση, οι έννοιες δεν είναι πάντα μονοσήμαντες.



Georgios said:


> Πώς όμως μεταφράζουμε το empathise;


Συναισθάνομαι (χωρίς το "εν" μπροστά), νιώθω ("σε νιώθω").


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
RSA Shorts - The Power of Empathy






Voice: Dr Brené Brown
Animation: Katy Davis (AKA Gobblynne) www.gobblynne.com

Watch Dr Brené Brown's full talk 'The Power of Vulnerability' here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXSjc-pbXk4

Το ίδιο με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (με λαθάκια) στο vimeo: http://vimeo.com/81798936

RSA Animate - The Empathic Civilization






Jeremy Rifkin investigates the evolution of empathy and the profound ways that it has shaped our development and our society. 

Watch the full lecture here: http://www.thersa.org/events/video/archive/jeremy-rifkin-the-empathic-civilisation


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 1, 2014)

Georgios said:


> Πώς όμως μεταφράζουμε το empathise;



Ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, πιθανότατα και _ταυτίζομαι, κατανοώ, συμμερίζομαι_


----------



## MAKIS (Apr 5, 2014)

Για τη συμπλήρωση του θέματος, ένα ριζοσπαστικό πείραμα για τη ενσυναίσθηση.
http://www.ted.com/talks/sam_richards_a_radical_experiment_in_empathy#


----------

